# Things are warming up



## LDUBS (Apr 8, 2019)

Water temp is up to 63 deg's. I had 7 hook-ups this morning and only managed three in the box. I lost 4 within 15' of the boat, which just about drove me crazy. Caught all trolling in 100'+ of water at 25' to 35' deep. All were truck trout and pretty rough around the edges. Largest was 19". 

Well, at least I know where they are.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 9, 2019)

What's "truck trout" mean? Never heard that term.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 9, 2019)

Just a slang term for hatchery trout brought in by truck when they stock the lake.


----------



## hounddog (Apr 10, 2019)

I have never fished for trout before. I bet they are fun to catch.


----------



## DaleH (Apr 10, 2019)

hounddog said:


> I have never fished for trout before. I bet they are fun to catch.


My bro caught 31 truck trout the other morning using our secret color
...


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 11, 2019)

DaleH said:


> hounddog said:
> 
> 
> > I have never fished for trout before. I bet they are fun to catch.
> ...



Last trip I tried copper and some muddier color spoons but no hits. They seemed to like bright colors instead. 31 trout -- shoot that is only 10 times what I put in the boat this week, but who is counting. haha. 

Hounddog, once you are in trout water you can catch them using just about any method. Use worms or powerbait from the bank. Throw lures at them. Drift, troll, jig, etc. It all works. And of course fly fishing.


----------

